# Boxing at Ohio Open 2009



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

This was the mystery event. Box while OH cubing. The first round was Bob Burton and someone that we are not sure of the name yet (anyone know?) The second fight is me getting wasted by Mike Hughey. The fact that he actually solved the cube in about 1:40 while doing that is crazy >.<


----------



## zottey (Apr 2, 2009)

haha that's awesome xD


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob is ruthless.


----------



## Kian (Apr 2, 2009)

Official event. Immediately.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2009)

XD Beat the glove across the room XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> The second fight is me getting wasted by Mike Hughey. *The fact that he actually solved the cube in about 1:40 while doing that is crazy* >.<



It should be noted that Dene was almost done himself - he was only a few moves away from solved when I finished. It was quite a bout.

Dene and I were pretty close equals on this, because the skills to do this are not that different from solving with feet. I had the advantage because:
a. I have a much longer reach, and
b. I've done solving while juggling.


----------



## Bob (Apr 3, 2009)

That was perhaps the most fun I've ever had at a competition.


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2009)

That was perhaps the biggest beating I've ever had in my life


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

That was perhaps the coolest cubing related video I've ever seen.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

That was perhaps the biggest disappointment I ever had on the forum because I can't watch video's from work and I will be in Denmark for the next couple of days

(places a big reminder in his mail)


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> That was perhaps the biggest disappointment I ever had on the forum because I can't watch video's from work and I will be in Denmark for the next couple of days
> 
> (places a big reminder in his mail)



The same for me. Can't view the video and I'm leaving in 1½h. anyway, I'll see you tomorrow. I hope to beat you in FMC. Be sure to not get a DNF.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I had the advantage because:
> a. I have a much longer reach, and
> b. I've done solving while juggling.



What about these?
c. I have kids so this wasn't new to me.
d. Most people are better OH cubers with their left hand and better boxers with their right hand.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I had the advantage because:
> ...


Point c is excellent. I guess Mike has even learned to subconsciously "know" where the dangers are in his house. He doesn't train blindfolded cubing, he trains "avoid the dangerous kids". In order to give the kids a chance he puts on a blindfold and tries to distract himself with a mental challenge that hardly anyone in this world can complete.

Frank is god
Pedro is the man
Mike is .... Mike


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> The first round was Bob Burton and someone that we are not sure of the name yet (anyone know?)



I think his name was James Hildreth. If i am not mistaken, he was the one with the missing 7x7x7 center cap that we had to track down.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 3, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > The first round was Bob Burton and someone that we are not sure of the name yet (anyone know?)
> ...




Jill confirmed that as well.



Bob said:


> That was perhaps the most fun I've ever had at a competition.



Even more fun than that Parity Fairy?


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I had the advantage because:
> ...



Something that is relevant to both of these points:
At first Shaden wanted to put me up against the little Hughey's, but they didn't want to. The reason he did this is that a few days earlier I had told him that I punch like a girl. Personally, I'm glad they didn't do it because they would have wasted me >.<

(So I guess the relevances that I mentioned are: You mentioned the girls in point c., and you mentioned how I can't punch in point d. in a round about way ).

Also, right hand OH ftw! (also my left arm is stronger than my right  )


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 3, 2009)

Now I think it was actually better that I didn't go...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 3, 2009)

Who cares who solved it first. Who won the fight?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob said:


> That was perhaps the most fun I've ever had at a competition.



I'll remember that: Bob prefers beating up little kids to solving Rubik's cubes.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 3, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > I think his name was James Hildreth. If i am not mistaken, he was the one with the missing 7x7x7 center cap that we had to track down.
> ...


Ah yeah, that was James. I kept mistakenly calling him Josh.



ShadenSmith said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > That was perhaps the most fun I've ever had at a competition.
> ...


Dan was unhappy 



Tim Reynolds said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > That was perhaps the most fun I've ever had at a competition.
> ...


Or just prefers solving cubes while beating up little kids


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2009)

Did Dan ever retaliate for the Parity Fairy incident? He was planning to.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Did Dan ever retaliate for the Parity Fairy incident? He was planning to.



I don't see why Dan would have even cared. He woke up, discovered the fairy had come during his slumber, and bullied Tim into fixing parities on all of the big cubes.

The moment Dan realized the 7x7s were in an unsolvable parity state was priceless. All in all, he was a good sport about it.

I think the Parity Fairy let Mike off rather easy, all things considered.


----------



## DavidCalvo (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahahahah Bob as funny as always!! ahhahahahah

Looking forward to the US Open again this year! I'll be coming too!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 3, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Dan ever retaliate for the Parity Fairy incident? He was planning to.
> ...



You missed Bob's surprise in the morning. I made every cube unsolveable and then scrambled them all. It was the evil twin of the Parity Fairy.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 3, 2009)

And then the Parity Fairy came to visit Bob, Mike, and Dan during the second day of the competition 


...too bad she didn't have enough time to parity properly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2009)

I actually really appreciated the Parity Fairy visit. I never knew what that particular parity looked like on an otherwise solved cube until then. Now I'll never forget it. 

Yes, I got let off very easy by the Parity Fairy. But it helped that I had 10 of my cubes on stage with me when the visit occurred - much less damage possible that way.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 4, 2009)

What's up with all these weird fairy and boxing and other mysteriously suspicious stuff? Jim??? You're not gonna try to pull off stuff like this at Indiana are you?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> What's up with all these weird fairy and boxing and other mysteriously suspicious stuff? Jim??? You're not gonna try to pull off stuff like this at Indiana are you?



Oh, I hope so!


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't count me in! I'm in no way accountable if someone's tooth gets knocked out.


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Dan ever retaliate for the Parity Fairy incident? He was planning to.
> ...



HAHAHAHA It was so priceless. Only we will ever have the satisfaction of having experienced it


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 5, 2009)

Off topic alert:

But on the topic of priceless things only we shall ever have the satisfaction of experiencing, has anyone relayed the nerf-into-Ale-8-One bottle incident to anyone? I wouldn't have believed it if i didn't see it happen.


----------



## Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Off topic alert:
> 
> But on the topic of priceless things only we shall ever have the satisfaction of experiencing, has anyone relayed the nerf-into-Ale-8-One bottle incident to anyone? I wouldn't have believed it if i didn't see it happen.



So unbelievable.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 5, 2009)

Bob is beast. My was also very good  Dene and him were just like solving at the beginning then Mike just hit Dene and Dene's like WTF?


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic alert:
> ...



One of my proudest moments


----------

